# 64 Impala SS vs non SS



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Which do you prefer and why? I've been struggling with this thought for a while, I think I prefer the SS and its straight trim rather the regular Impala with its wrap around trim. I also like bucket seats and the center console better. I have a friend up in LA who is the exact opposite and likes the non SS's better and actually prefers the wrap around trim. So... What about you?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

When you buy a new phone, a new flat screen TV or a new car, you tend to want the one with more options. I tend to do the same when searching for a classic car. 

I bought a 67 Camaro a few years back, I had to have an RS/SS. When I bought my 62, I had to make sure it was an SS. I am now looking for a nice 50-54 Chevy Bomb...its going to have to be a HardTop. No coupe/sedan (post cars) for me.



On the other hand, Classic cars are becoming harder and harder to find by the minutes so some would say any classic would do. An SS will always commend higher prices than non SS though

Just my $.02


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

to me it depends on the color but the ss spear does look cleaner, i think about the shaved look as well 

but color plays a big factor for me


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

doesnt matter but definetly SS after 65


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

tough choose both look good top is the ss, bottom is the non ss


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i always hated the ss hubcabs for sure


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The standard 64 coupe has always been the more popular model here in L.A. through the years in my view. The bench seats, long, wrap-around side moldings (which look great when patterned inside of) make the car more suitible for low riding and driving slow. 

The SS models are more sporty and have features found in more of the performance side of things. Traditionally, lowriding has not been about performance. 

This is just my own view, no offense to the SS owners.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> The standard 64 coupe has always been the more popular model here in L.A. through the years in my view. The bench seats, long, wrap-around side moldings (which look great when patterned inside of) make the car more suitible for low riding and driving slow.
> 
> The SS models are more sporty and have features found in more of the performance side of things. Traditionally, lowriding has not been about performance.
> 
> This is just my own view, no offense to the SS owners.


the truth,:thumbsup:

if i had the choice it would be a non SS, cuz of the bench n column shifting. i like to put my right arm out n rest on the bench n just dip. no need to go fast or anything when you lowriding. but at the same time if you ended up with an SS, aint nutin wrong wit that either!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

to me non SS 64 is the hot ticket. i dont like SS side trim at all, it looks too plain. wrap around trim is more luxurious besides, SS dont mean shit once you make it a lowrider anyways plus you can get way more head from ya girl with a bench seat.no offense if u have an SS, i will roll either i just prefer a non SS 64 :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Non SS looks better


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

EITHER ONE IS NICE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont really see much of a price difference in SS and coupe. you have the projects in the 3 to 5 range, the drives in the 8 to 15range and the people who want way too much for a 64...


----------



## lowriderkingboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Which do you prefer and why? I've been struggling with this thought for a while, I think I prefer the SS and its straight trim rather the regular Impala with its wrap around trim. I also like bucket seats and the center console better. I have a friend up in LA who is the exact opposite and likes the non SS's Car accessories better and actually prefers the wrap around trim. So... What about you?


SS just because it's higher.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow interesting, it seems the standard non SS Coupe is winning in terms of opinion. Thanks for all of the responses. I'm still undecided, I even thought of turning my Coupe into an SS if I can't sell it due to the fact that I like the trim better.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> to me non SS 64 is the hot ticket. i dont like SS side trim at all, it looks too plain. wrap around trim is more luxurious besides, SS dont mean shit once you make it a lowrider anyways plus you can get way more head from ya girl with a bench seat.no offense if u have an SS, i will roll either i just prefer a non SS 64 :biggrin:


Couldn't have said it better. Can't beat that bench seat :naughty: :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I like the SS cause it looks so clean laid out.. I like the console shifter and the straight line trim that makes that body look loooooooooong.. nothing wrong with a base model impala.. but the SS to me always seemed tougher.. a lil more gangster with the bucket seats.. other than that to me they are the same car..


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

"SS" :thumbsup: THAT'S THE ONE FOR ME


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

It depends on what your intentions are for the car.

If the plans are to mod the shit out of it (Fully Custom, LoW RoD) the non SS would do. You can always add the SS trim & accessories during your build.

As far doing slight mods like rims & beat, but keeping the overall appearance of the car as close to original as possible, the SS would be the preffered choice. Plus the rarity & investment value is there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive had both 64 coupe and ss convertibles, personally i liked the SS more.









with the blowjob bench seat skim talks about









and the SS










dam i miss the silver one


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

See that's what I'm talking about, while both of those 64's look nice I prefer the SS. There's just something about that straight trim that I like, not to mention the upside down u trim on the trunk is different as well.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had my option to buy a SS or non SS from the same owner when I picked up my 64... he said here, take either one, same price. But I loved the 64 non as and the extra moldings.. and skims on the right track, my lady always sits next to me on the bench when I cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It depends on what your intentions are for the car.
> 
> SS would be the preffered choice. Plus the *rarity & investment value is there*.


lol, kiss all that good bye once you cut that bitch. No self respecting hot rodder collector is gonna buy your SS lowrider with hydraulics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

correct me if im wrong but didnt some SS come with 6 cyl. wasnt SS only trim package, bucket seats and center console...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I just love that wraparound trim. Its just prefference but no matter what, they all look bad as fuck when they are done up right SS or not.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hate that dam wrap around trim, it seems like it never lines up right, or maybe because it was repop trim....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> correct me if im wrong but didnt some SS come with 6 cyl. wasnt SS only trim package, bucket seats and center console...


yessir. There are a couple guys on here with OG 6 cylinder SS with console with the delete plate for no shifter on the floor. It was a trim package only. Just like how you could get a bare bones base model 64 biscayne with a 4 speed and a 425HP 409 engine


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> The standard 64 coupe has always been the more popular model here in L.A. through the years in my view. The bench seats, long, wrap-around side moldings (which look great when patterned inside of) make the car more suitible for low riding and driving slow.
> 
> The SS models are more sporty and have features found in more of the performance side of things. Traditionally, lowriding has not been about performance.
> 
> This is just my own view, no offense to the SS owners.


x2!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> The standard 64 coupe has always been the more popular model here in L.A. through the years in my view. The bench seats, long, wrap-around side moldings (which look great when patterned inside of) make the car more suitible for low riding and driving slow.
> 
> *The SS models are more sporty* and have features found in more of the performance side of things. Traditionally, lowriding has not been about performance.
> 
> This is just my own view, no offense to the SS owners.


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

For me I've owned both kinds I had 2 64 ss impalas which were great but I sold them both for me it was the center shift I liked it but every car I had was center shift wheather it was the daily driver or my oldies all of them ss so I sold em and now I own the basic non ss and honestly feels like there's more room up front and feels more classy for some reason and the bench seat well skim said it right hahaha and the other guy was right also yea ss are worth more in value but you gota have it stock for that to apply as for now ss or non you can buy em for the same price its the completley done impalas people pay big for and in that they want the survivors all og metal not reproduction or patch work here there...... some do some don't


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like both and have both. I think earlier the SS models were a little more $$$, but the Japanese loved the Non-SS models, and seems like they are both equal value nowadays.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Skim said:


> to me non SS 64 is the hot ticket. i dont like SS side trim at all, it looks too plain. wrap around trim is more luxurious besides, SS dont mean shit once you make it a lowrider anyways plus you can get way more head from ya girl with a bench seat.no offense if u have an SS, i will roll either i just prefer a non SS 64 :biggrin:


haha, im thinkin the same thing. the center console gets in the way of some real action. Also the bench got the cloth inserts


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Non SS 64 Rag :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

non SS look better imo, I love the bench seats and wrap around trim... ss's trim is too plain for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kasem1963 said:


> haha, im thinkin the same thing. the center console gets in the way of some real action. Also the bench got the cloth inserts


technically only on hardtops. convertibles were all vinyl.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i ordered mines with hardtop cloth inserts, no hot ass seats for me lol.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Non SS for me.


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

All vinyl vert :thumbsup: Although I do like the cloth inserts much better  Non SS all day!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> i ordered mines with hardtop cloth inserts, no hot ass seats for me lol.


i duno whats worse a hot ass seat that wipes down...or a cloth seat that absorbs all that buttcrack sweat.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

luckyboi64 said:


> For me I've owned both kinds I had 2 64 ss impalas which were great but I sold them both for me it was the center shift I liked it but every car I had was center shift wheather it was the daily driver or my oldies all of them ss so I sold em and now I own the basic *non ss *and honestly feels like there's more room up front and feels* more classy *for some reason and the bench seat well skim said it right hahaha and the other guy was right also yea ss are worth more in value but you gota have it stock for that to apply as for now ss or non you can buy em for the same price its the completley done impalas people pay big for and in that they want the survivors all og metal not reproduction or patch work here there...... some do some don't


Nuff Said!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

lone star said:


> i duno whats worse a hot ass seat that wipes down...or a cloth seat that absorbs all that buttcrack sweat.


You ride bare back?? NO **** :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sometimes. you dont?


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

lone star said:


> ive had both 64 coupe and ss convertibles, personally i liked the SS more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oooooooooooSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOTH OF THEM ARE BEAUTIFUL......... BUT I'LL TAKE DOOR #2 PLEASE SIR


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

SS ALL DAY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> i duno whats worse a hot ass seat that wipes down...or a cloth seat that absorbs all that buttcrack sweat.


 why u ridin around town ass hole nekid for homie lol


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

non ss :thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the combo of the bucket seats, center console and straight trim does it for me. I was even thinking of Super Sporting out my coupe. I'm actually trying to sell my 64 now for an SS.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Heath V said:


> I think the combo of the bucket seats, center console and straight trim does it for me. I was even thinking of Super Sporting out my coupe. I'm actually trying to sell my 64 now for an SS.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Damn ive been back and forth on this one for a long time. Both are badass if done right.

Like lone star said the non SS looks horrible when the trim doesnt line up striaght. 

Skims white trash64 made me look at non SS in a whole diferent way. Real nice rag


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> why u ridin around town ass hole nekid for homie lol


fuck it


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

lone star said:


> ive had both 64 coupe and ss convertibles, personally i liked the SS more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea they both look good. But the silver one uuuuweeeeey looks bad ass. To me the super sport. Is the best one,the regular I don't like cause I had one before and got in a wreck. (While getting a bj )


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Dam bj's lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

lone star said:


> sometimes. you dont?


Yeah but I dont tell nobody!! Wait!! What!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

I've had both....Holdin it down for the SS crew! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

The coupe has the SS beat in every way, about the only thing I like better on the SS is the rear cove.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I'd have to say the SS because of the buckets and floor shift but like the non SS side trim better


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I LIKE BOTH. I HAVE THE NON SS. AS FOR THE TRIM I HAVE NO TRIM AT ALL. BTW SKIM THATS WHATS UP ON THE BENCH SEAT!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I like the SS better but I do sometimes wish that my SS had a bench seat. :nicoderm:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Non ss first choice( due to bench seats) but would take either as long they're AUTOMATIC!!!!!
Who wants to be worrying about changing gears when you could use that hand to change the oldies mix!!!!
Orale!!!!


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in Chicagoland I'm trying to trade my 64 ss for a non ss 64-62 I have pictures in the vehicles part it's a Cali car to,, how much more value a ss over a non?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

64 biscayne 4 dr on chinas


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

franciscojrandrade said:


> 64 biscayne 4 dr on chinas


Ha, I'd pass on that.


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Are those 59 antennas on that rag???


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

SS. Cause its worth almost double than coupe


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> SS. Cause its worth almost double than coupe


:nono: no its not.


----------



## thomasdalton1 (Jul 22, 2011)

nice talking guys keep it up


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

*1964 Impala SS*

*Here You Go!!






*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> SS. Cause its worth almost double than coupe


 LOL FUNNIEST SHIT I HEARD ALL DAY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

macduece said:


> Are those 59 antennas on that rag???


 60 antennas


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ss worth more ,looks better, harder to find,and easier to sell.but they both bad ass.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

pajaro said:


> *Here You Go!!
> View attachment 338947
> *


homie that shit is bad!!!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

pajaro said:


> *Here You Go!!
> View attachment 338947
> *


 Nice, I love that straight trim.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

They both are bad ass cars but I prefer the SS.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

SS anyday!
I passed up many impalas in search of an SS and yes I did pay more and very well worth it. After purchase those that know would ask BUT is it an SS and I'm proud to say YES!:thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

GM RIDER said:


> SS anyday! I passed up many impalas in search of an SS and yes I did pay more and very well worth it. After purchase those that know would ask BUT is it an SS and I'm proud to say YES!:thumbsup:


 good choice I agree...


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I just bought a 63 SS myself and I couldn't be happier. SS all the way!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

i















I WAS LOOKING FOR A COUPE BUT ENDED UP WITH AN SS AND I DONT REGRET IT.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

BIG DAWG said:


>


 nice looking ride!!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

64 Manny said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ride!!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

gotta be an SS for a 63 or 64. love the shift on the floor and love the straight moldings. to me on the non ss the "U" trim that connects upper and lower trim looks messy,not as smooth and clean as i would like my car to be.
but still a 64 is a 64 at the end of the day.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

63 I honestly don't care about, either one is fine. But on the 64 SS it's like the trim is going one way and the body lines in another. Looks off


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a price diff? What would a clean SS rag go for compared to a non SS rag?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

leg46y said:


> Is there a price diff? What would a clean SS rag go for compared to a non SS rag?


no not really, not in lowriding.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

crazymexicano101 said:


> gotta be an SS for a 63 or 64. love the shift on the floor and love the straight moldings. to me on the non ss the "U" trim that connects upper and lower trim looks messy,not as smooth and clean as i would like my car to be.
> but still a 64 is a 64 at the end of the day.


Thats the one thing i hate the most on non ss 64s is WHEN ON SOME the moldings dont line up properly. Not just at the "C" but by the doors and fenders as well. But their are the ones out their that line up perfectly from being built right and those look just as good if not better than the SS....


I used to prefer the SS but not i respect both as equals. My old SS.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GM RIDER said:


> SS anyday!
> I passed up many impalas in search of an SS and yes I did pay more and very well worth it. After purchase those that know would ask BUT is it an SS and I'm proud to say YES!:thumbsup:


yeah but isnt your car a 63? theres more of a difference with 64 SS vs non SS than a 63


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im stickin to my guns, I love my NON ss more


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

If you can go SS, why not?
41447 all the way...
i think 20 years from now, SS would worth double than the non-SS, even for the lowrindin.
for today, prices are about the same, but talking about 61´s, SS Vert worth much more than a regular vert, am i right?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

BRASIL said:


> If you can go SS, why not?
> 41447 all the way...
> i think 20 years from now, SS would worth double than the non-SS, even for the lowrindin.
> for today, prices are about the same, but talking about 61´s, SS Vert worth much more than a regular vert, am i right?



you can't compare a 61 SS vs a 64 SS.
61 ss is worth what it's worth is because they made so few. It is an extremely rare car. A 64 SS in comparison to a 64 sport coupe isn't rare at all.
I like both, but if I had the option I would want a 64 sport coupe with a 409/340hp powerglide .


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

found this on another site:

Chevrolet Motor Division recorded the production of 185,325 Impala Super Sport models in 1964. 8,684 Chevrolets were equipped with 409-cid engines, the majority being Impala Super Sports.
the number on 61 ss is around 450 I believe. so 185k(64) vs. 450(61).... not really a comparison at all.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Skim said:


> Im stickin to my guns, I love my NON ss more


bad ass car bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

as a lowrider i think the non SS looks better. As stock, the SS looks better than non SS IMO


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Skim said:


> Im stickin to my guns, I love my NON ss more


skim always shutting people down with white trash, its hard to argue with a ride that clean.
But Id always prefer SS

Where the clean SS out there to compare,????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Skim said:


> Im stickin to my guns, I love my NON ss more


Signed.


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

graham said:


> you can't compare a 61 SS vs a 64 SS.
> 61 ss is worth what it's worth is because they made so few. It is an extremely rare car. A 64 SS in comparison to a 64 sport coupe isn't rare at all.
> I like both, but if I had the option I would want a 64 sport coupe with a 409/340hp powerglide .


but, there is less 64 SS than non-SS, thats what makes it worth a little more today, maybe a lot more in a few years. it is like 120.000 SS vs. 500.000.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who came up with this term NON SS? wtf. isnt it an impala sport coupe.....


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> Im stickin to my guns, I love my NON ss more


sexy


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a guy wanting to trade me a 64ss for my lux only thing is his ex has the title but he has the car is there a way he can get the title????plz let me know I want this car I waited a year for the guy to hit me bacc up and finally did with this disappointing message lol :'(


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hard top, job well done


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

BRASIL said:


> but, there is less 64 SS than non-SS, thats what makes it worth a little more today, maybe a lot more in a few years. it is like 120.000 SS vs. 500.000.


AN old man once said, "Rareness does not always mean desirable. It's rare that I shit my pants, but usually not desirable."


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

BIG DAWG said:


> AN old man once said, "Rareness does not always mean desirable. It's rare that I shit my pants, but usually not desirable."


lol :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG DAWG said:


> AN old man once said, "Rareness does not always mean desirable. It's rare that I shit my pants, but usually not desirable."


aw hell naw lol :roflmao::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> who came up with this term NON SS? wtf. isnt it an impala sport coupe.....


probably cuz if you are reffering to a convertible u wouldnt call it a sport coupe


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lone star said:


> who came up with this term NON SS? wtf. isnt it an impala sport coupe.....


From what i understand theres just impala and impala ss


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Skim said:


> probably cuz if you are reffering to a convertible u wouldnt call it a sport coupe


:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

x64


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

NON SS! All day!! SS are cool just not for me!! :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> probably cuz if you are reffering to a convertible u wouldnt call it a sport coupe





Crenshaw's Finest said:


> From what i understand theres just impala and impala ss


i think its...

impala sport coupe

impala super sport

impala convertible
impala supersport convertible

impala sedan and whatever else...

its either SS or its not...its not NON SS...


we dont go around saying, i have an impala NON V8......you would say you have an impala with a inline 6.

you dont say you have 155s non fat white walls


you say 155s skinny whites...............

kthanksbye


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

lone star said:


> i think its...
> 
> impala sport coupe
> 
> ...


I non, don't agree with your post :shocked:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> i think its...impala sport coupeimpala super sportimpala convertibleimpala supersport convertibleimpala sedan and whatever else...its either SS or its not...its not NON SS...we dont go around saying, i have an impala NON V8......you would say you have an impala with a inline 6.you dont say you have 155s non fat white wallsyou say 155s skinny whites...............kthanksbye


 u know what kenny, about the terminology of non SS, its just layitlow slang. it was never written and documented like that. the same could be said about an E&G kit or a booty kit, calling it a 90'd lac when my parts came from a 92 lac or the biggest flaw in history, calling it a euro front clip, wtf who decided that the front clip on an 87 was european, why did they call all them sentras and maximas euros back in the day? and u wanna nit pic when a muthafucka says non SS lol. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> u know what kenny, about the terminology of non SS, its just layitlow slang. it was never written and documented like that. the same could be said about an E&G kit or a booty kit, calling it a 90'd lac when my parts came from a 92 lac or the biggest flaw in history, calling it a euro front clip, wtf who decided that the front clip on an 87 was european, why did they call all them sentras and maximas euros back in the day? and u wanna nit pic when a muthafucka says non SS lol.



....down here in the H we dont call them european...............we call them BUBBLE LIGHTS NOMTALMBOt...............and side pieces....or grey pieces...(90 side moldings)


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Up here we don't call em slabs, we call em ugly as fuck :dunno: 

Potatoe Patatoe :run:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i hate to get off the subject but who the hell came up with "whammy tank"


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Skim said:


> i hate to get off the subject but who the hell came up with "whammy tank"


The makers of Wham-O:biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

lone star said:


> i think its...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Skim said:


> to me non SS 64 is the hot ticket. i dont like SS side trim at all, it looks too plain. wrap around trim is more luxurious besides, SS dont mean shit once you make it a lowrider anyways plus you can get way more head from ya girl with a bench seat.no offense if u have an SS, i will roll either i just prefer a non SS 64 :biggrin:


Agreed ! ! ! For that same reason I didny mind leaving my monte carlo interior and just SS the outside . . . Gotta love benchseats


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Agreed ! ! ! For that same reason I didny mind leaving my monte carlo interior and just SS the outside . . . Gotta love benchseats


Must be easy to "grab them girls" in the lowrider, rolling across city @ 40 mph in 4 ton coils, shaking and jumping, hopping and 3 wheeling all the way... lol...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Super sport.TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

i prefer non SS with bench and column shifter, esp if you wanna hit the switch just seems more right with a column shifter.


----------



## krazy4air (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had both and I like the non-ss better. For some reason the ss looks to bulky, if that even makes sence.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

this me right here. SS


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I just got a super clean 64 SS, I'd choose that over non SS any day!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

I love them both u can't go wrong so I own both rides


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> who came up with this term NON SS? wtf. isnt it an impala sport coupe.....


My theory is it came from for sale ads. Seems like whenever someone sells an Impala, there are tons of people asking if it is a Super Sport. Even if there are pics that plainly show if it is or not. I see a of of ads saying Non SS or ''Not a Super Sport''. I think the Non-SS term stuck with the sport coupes, especially 64.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> I love them both u can't go wrong so I own both rides


Looks like a hardtop and a wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Looks like a hardtop and a wagon. :thumbsup:


I don't have a wagon ...
ss and a full custom non ss 
But I was thinking about buying one ..lol


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

payfred said:


> this me right here. SS


Nice!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Nice!


Thanks! Got rid of them chinas too since that pic


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

payfred said:


> Thanks! Got rid of them chinas too since that pic


Bad azz ride


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice ride


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Non SS for me :thumbsup: Love the Non ss trim on my Wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

payfred said:


> Thanks! Got rid of them chinas too since that pic


Cool but it looked straight with the China's too lol..


----------



## Lac3re (Nov 1, 2011)

Impala Sport Coupe....hands down


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotta love the Blowjob bench seat LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

binky79 said:


> Non SS for me :thumbsup: Love the Non ss trim on my Wagon :biggrin:


Pics?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Bigjxloc said:


> Pics?


no trim on it right now. pics of the car in my buid topic check it out


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2676298455.html


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

ss for me i always liked the vynil interior bucket seats and always liked the center console and the vynil is alot better too clean up than cloth but if i were given the chance to get 1964 impala i would get either one if i had a chance


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

BY BEST THE SS IS THE ONE ,FOR A LOWRIDER CAR. EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

64 SS for me just looks harder. 64 sport coupes look good when done right, but I just like the single thick trim. any other Impala doesnt really matter to me if theyre ss or not. I do like the bench seat better but if it was a 64 I would just opt to keep the buckets...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I am glad that both were made. We have a choice.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

voice your choice


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

64 is a great year. I would lean toward the Non SS. Nothing screems Old School Lowrider more than bench seats to match the bus sized steering wheel:thumbsup: I also think the wrap around trim compliments the square body. Straight spears are a bit plain.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> I am glad that both were made. We have a choice.


Yes but that choice was driving me crazy for a bit!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

if youre going to get a sport coupe or non ss I believe you will have to go above and beyond to make up for the fact that its not an ss. either having a vert non ss or just going all out on a sport coupe. 


str8 from the factory look-- SS all day


----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)

They both look good, but I'm a S.S. Rider


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd have to say standards as i like the wrap around trim, bench seats, and column shifter more; but honestly if i was in the market for one and i come up on a smokin deal which is what i'm looking for(was;not anymore) SS or not i'm gonna pick it up if it checks out.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

payfred said:


> Thanks! Got rid of them chinas too since that pic


Non ss for me but I like the ss too


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Same year but two different styles at the same time. Wouldn't mind getting an ss next.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SS allday!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

My first car was a 64 SS. So SS all the way.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

SUPER SPORTS ALL DAY ...THE NON-SS TRIM LOOKS CHEAP


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:worship:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

i like the ss trim with rocker moldings, otherwise its too plain. i do love the ss door panels better though. the sport coupe ones are a little plain for my taste


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

When I got mine years ago, it was listed as a sport coupe. The guy said it had bucket seats, a center console w/ shifter on the collar. The guy said he was original owner and he ordered it that way. When I went to see it the shifter was gone, but the car was in decent condition for the price and I wouldn't look back. I like both but own a sport coupe.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I've said both look good in their own way. The ss you can fix it up to look bad ass and the regular has a classy look, but what about when people decide to shave the moldings on either one. Wonder what goes thru their head


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT for all 64s.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i think you put more effort in in the non ss.....you just cant half ass with that car unless your building a hopper


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

Can't choose so Fuck it... get them both! Nuf said! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I like the SS better. The only thing I like about the regular one is the bench seat; more easier for my gf when she wanna gimme road head.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

SS:worship:


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

coupe makes a cooler looking low rider I personally like the coupe side trim better but that is really it but you cant beat the console and swirl in the trim and the buckets and all the dick sucked comments people that say you need the bench to get your dick sucked no you don't make the bitch work for it go to the back seat or get it at home later lol I believe the people who say that don't get none and think they need there car to try en get there dick sucked lil boys who get non lol real man dont need a car to get a bj when a girl likes you when your a man its cause they wanna go for a ride on there cock not a ride in your car keep compensating little boys


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

and whats better??!!!!!! be your own person what do you like more??? ya know who cares what I like what do you like more opinions are fine yea but you want someone to make your mind up lol


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

SS AKA SUPER SEXY!!!! coupe is just gangster!!!!


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

As long as its a 64 it doesn't matter 
SS or Non SS it's still a 64


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

64 SUPER SPORT HUBCAPS ARE MY FAVORITE HUBCAPS OF THE IMPALAS, WAS VERY POPULAR IN THE OLD DAYS RUNNING 64 SS HUBCAPS AND 5-20S.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

supremes said:


> 64 SUPER SPORT HUBCAPS ARE MY FAVORITE HUBCAPS OF THE IMPALAS, WAS VERY POPULAR IN THE OLD DAYS RUNNING 64 SS HUBCAPS AND 5-20S.


^^^^ Yes, them 64 Malibus and Caminos look good like this too...


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

oneblock said:


> and whats better??!!!!!! be your own person what do you like more??? ya know who cares what I like what do you like more opinions are fine yea but you want someone to make your mind up lol


I already made up my mind, SS all the way! I've had mine for over a year now and love it! Coupe or SS at the end of the day its still a 64 so you really can't go wrong!

Its just interesting reading others opinions, I should have made a poll!


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad you finally got that illusive ss bro! Rag, hard top, ss or not its still a 64 a bet some homies wish they had sittin in their garage rite now!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

roarin20's said:


> Glad you finally got that illusive ss bro! Rag, hard top, ss or not its still a 64 a bet some homies wish they had sittin in their garage rite now!


Damn straight!


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

ss all day all night 24/7 !!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sport Coupe (Non SS) cause that wrap around chrome trim is Sexy!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

64 Sport Coupe for me. I love the wrap around side trim and bench seat. 64 SS single side trim reminded me too much of my 62


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

My SS but hoping to one day own a NON SS aswell


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

another no brainer question of course you want the better model than and even today on new cars so its 
the Super Sport


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

ive only had super sports, 63, 64 and to me just riding in an impala with your lady and your kids jamming oldies is a pleasure im glad to pass on to my sons.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ive only had super sports, 63, 64 and to me just riding in an impala with your lady and your kids jamming oldies is a pleasure im glad to pass on to my sons.


Nice.....


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

They all look good depends on the builder


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

My SS


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

I owned the 2 of them but, SS its my favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------

